# Ima Roumba



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone try this lure yet? Looks like it has some nice side to side action, perfect for the shallows. The video looks good at tacklewarehouse: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageCRANKIMA-IRC.html

Manufacturer Link: https://www.imalures.com/roumba.php


----------



## slim357 (Apr 23, 2008)

I havent


----------



## redbug (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll let you know how it works after tomorrow. I'm gonna try it over the grass

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

redbug said:


> I'll let you know how it works after tomorrow. I'm gonna try it over the grass
> 
> Wayne




Why did I have a feeling you would respond............


----------



## cjensen (Apr 23, 2008)

Been eyeballing those for awhile now. Ill wait and see what people say about it. Does look pretty cool though.


----------

